

Apes With Apps - Ape building a vocabulary of thousands of words with ipad - MRonney
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/apes-with-apps/0

======
dhawalhs
He is using a Motorola Xoom and not a iPad.

~~~
praxulus
"ipad," not "iPad." It's a generic term for a tablet.

~~~
caycep
i'd better go xerox this then...

~~~
praxulus
Thank you

------
ktizo
I wonder if they could learn to code in scratch.

------
mistercow
I know of literally thousands of specific apes (and have it on good authority
that the actual number reaches into the _billions_ ) who have built
vocabularies reaching the tens of thousands without the use of advanced
technological aids.

~~~
geuis
In what way are you contributing to the dialogue here? This is an incredibly
interesting topic and you do a disservice by not adding anything worthwhile.

~~~
mistercow
Just that "ape" is a uselessly imprecise term for this sort of headline.

~~~
boboblong
Not really. There are only a few great apes that people are familiar with, so
the term "ape" is fairly precise. It's also alliterative.

